# Value



## film495 (Nov 1, 2013)

917.255960 gt6000

looking to possibly buy one. anyone know much about this tractor? I was hoping to find a mower deck for my Ariens, but haven't been able to find one. Figured if I could get a decent craftsman parts and attachments might be more readily available for it. at least if I have one tractor with a mowing deck and another with a snowblower, I can continue to look for additional attachments for each tractor and maybe end up with 2 tractors, each with mowing deck and snowblower. I figure I should have a backup machine one way or another. 

The specifics on the gt6000 I'm looking at is I think a late 80s early 90s model. It is not currently running, but the owner said the motor was running, it was being tinkered with and I think the owner got tired of it which happens. He is selling it as a lawn tractor, but I'm pretty sure it is a garden tractor that can take a PTO driven snowblower etc. I'm just reading into how savy the seller is and I gather in referring to it as a lawn tractor, may have a nice machine and just doesn't know how to get it running or what he has? can probably get it for $250? Worth a shot? Is that a dependable machine that should last a while? Kohler motor.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

film495 said:


> 917.255960 gt6000
> 
> looking to possibly buy one. anyone know much about this tractor? I was hoping to find a mower deck for my Ariens, but haven't been able to find one. Figured if I could get a decent craftsman parts and attachments might be more readily available for it. at least if I have one tractor with a mowing deck and another with a snowblower, I can continue to look for additional attachments for each tractor and maybe end up with 2 tractors, each with mowing deck and snowblower. I figure I should have a backup machine one way or another.
> 
> The specifics on the gt6000 I'm looking at is I think a late 80s early 90s model. It is not currently running, but the owner said the motor was running, it was being tinkered with and I think the owner got tired of it which happens. He is selling it as a lawn tractor, but I'm pretty sure it is a garden tractor that can take a PTO driven snowblower etc. I'm just reading into how savy the seller is and I gather in referring to it as a lawn tractor, may have a nice machine and just doesn't know how to get it running or what he has? can probably get it for $250? Worth a shot? Is that a dependable machine that should last a while? Kohler motor.




Kinda the same.. I just sold a GT3000 for $100 I would offer $200 first, and negotiate from there.


----------

